# Appearance package How much did ya pay?



## cuspid (Dec 8, 2004)

Dealer offered to sell one for $700.


----------



## ls2dude (Jan 2, 2005)

I am selling them for 599 + around 195 shipping, so I am a bit higher with shipping.

Gene


----------



## nosam (Feb 20, 2005)

guess your talking about 04? got mine at cost for $500 now will have to have hood painted.


----------



## toolman (Jan 10, 2005)

LS2 dude, selling them for 599+shipping! Is this the hood, the skirts, the grill inserts, and all? If so email me at [email protected] I want one!


----------



## jdc916 (Feb 23, 2005)

Dealer told me that it was about $2000 for the appearance package on an 05. I wasnt really impressed with the add ons. The front fascia just bolts right on over the existing nose. The new grill inserts are silver so they wont match the trim rings on the exisiting hood. The stock pipes on an 05 look hotter than the twin duals they stick on and the rear bumper looks terrible with those finned openings around the new pipes. 

To each his own but I think I'll leave my 05 alone. The only thing I'm changing are the wheels for now.


----------



## SasdawgGTO (Nov 10, 2004)

jdc916 said:


> To each his own but I think I'll leave my 05 alone. The only thing I'm changing are the wheels for now.



BRAVO, I applaud your choice, I am not a big fan of the add on package either. :cheers


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

Does anyone on this forum have a GTO with the Sport Appearance Package AND have pics? Besides the pics on the Pontiac site, that's all I've seen. I would love to see one in person, but the dealers around here don't have one.

Right now, I'm planning to get one with the package, but I'd like to see more pics of it before I make my final decision. Thanks.


----------



## ls2dude (Jan 2, 2005)

This is the package with the 05 hood, autocross grilles and autocross spoiler. This is not the 2005 SAP package, just a 2004 upgrade package.

Gene


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I now sell this sap for 04's for 550.00 + shipping!! :cheers


----------



## cuspid (Dec 8, 2004)

Excellent price.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks, I thought so as well. :cheers


----------



## rworkman98 (Feb 10, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> I now sell this sap for 04's for 550.00 + shipping!! :cheers


What's your price for the '05 SAP grills? Also, how difficult is it to install these grills?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

It takes a little work, but, it can be done by a novice. We sell the grilles for 219.99 + shipping. You shouldn't be able to find it anywhere else cheaper! :cheers


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

$490+6% sales tax.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

If you want to go that low, then pm me! GTPprix are you a supporting dealer on THIS forum? If not please go back to your "busier" ls1gto forum..thanks. :cheers


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

Do you know if you can get just the rocker panels/side skirts and the grill inserts? if so, price? Thanks in advance. :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

So far I don't believe they offer the pieces individually, I know they released pn's for the individual pieces but no availability last time I checked.


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> So far I don't believe they offer the pieces individually, I know they released pn's for the individual pieces but no availability last time I checked.


Thanks!!!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I'll call my rep 2morrow and ask him if there available yet.. when I find out for sure I'll shoot you a pm! :cheers


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

> If you want to go that low, then pm me! GTPprix are you a supporting dealer on THIS forum? If not please go back to your "busier" ls1gto forum..thanks.


Uh no I'm not a dealer? Nor do I work for one lol Is this thread title not "how much did ya pay?" Thats what I paid! lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2005)

GTPprix said:


> Uh no I'm not a dealer? Nor do I work for one lol Is this thread title not "how much did ya pay?" Thats what I paid! lol


Where you gbet it from? Please, post a link. I'm in for one right away.


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

I got it from an ADI, but they dont export sorry Adearmas.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2005)

GTPprix said:


> I got it from an ADI, but they dont export sorry Adearmas.


What is ADI. Do you have a link.


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

ADI is an authorized dealership installer, sorry dont have a link as they deal with dealerships only, not the general public.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2005)

GTPprix said:


> ADI is an authorized dealership installer, sorry dont have a link as they deal with dealerships only, not the general public.


Mean like they sell to dealers only? $550 would be a good deal then. What you think?


----------



## ouijaguy (Mar 16, 2005)

GET THIS! A Pontiac dealership here in the Bay Area (San Fransico bay area) was selling an 05, M6, Black/Black with the apperance package + a set of rims for...get this...51,000 [email protected]$*%G dollars!!!!!!!!!!!!! No wonder why i never see the GTO's around here. Oh and i agree that the 05 should be left alone. The dealership where i purchased mine, they wanted almost 5,000 dollars for the upgraded looks (thats installed and on a showroom GTO).


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

gar033 said:


> Mean like they sell to dealers only? $550 would be a good deal then. What you think?


Almost exclusively yes, I got lucky that a friend of mine is the general manager of an ADI and let me setup a cash account with them.

$550 would be a hell of a deal!! I'd jump on it otherwise, I just didnt want to ship this stuff.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2005)

You are a really lucky guy!


----------



## HRJ (Mar 29, 2005)

GTPprix said:


> Almost exclusively yes, I got lucky that a friend of mine is the general manager of an ADI and let me setup a cash account with them.


Show off.....


----------



## rworkman98 (Feb 10, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> It takes a little work, but, it can be done by a novice. We sell the grilles for 219.99 + shipping. You shouldn't be able to find it anywhere else cheaper! :cheers


Thanks. I'm not sure yet if I want to put on those grills or not. If I decide to do it, I'll give you a call.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks! :cheers


----------



## KERLS04 (Mar 20, 2005)

The Sweetest Packages Out There Right Now Are By Arrowhead Performance And They Are Reasonable. Check Them Out


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Shipping on those kits are a straight 150.00 ANYWHERE in the USA!! :cheers


----------

